# Trapper retiring



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Selling traps for a buddy that stopped trapping. Coyote ,fox and raccoon traps. See in trading post under hunting stuff, since there is not a trapping equipment category.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

A link would help people find it:
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/traps-and-trapping-equipment.701201/

In lieu of good descriptions, a picture is worth a thousand words  It will also give a better idea as to the current condition.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> A link would help people find it:
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/traps-and-trapping-equipment.701201/
> 
> In lieu of good descriptions, a picture is worth a thousand words  It will also give a better idea as to the current condition.


Thank you for the link as I’m new to posting. Just been a reader for awhile on I-phone. Little easier on IPad.I have some pics that I can send via phone or email if someone is interested, but as stated most are new . I’ll try to post pics .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

In the reply window there's a button to upload file, that'll get ya there.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Pictures added to post


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

*More traps and equipment added to sale. He not only stopped trapping he’s cleaning out his garage since he’s moving and found more to sell.*


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

OK moving. I was going to say-trappers dont retire. They die w/ boots on and some stretchers full.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Not this guy. If he can’t put 100 percent into something he doesn’t do it. Has a little hip problems and can’t get around as well as he once did. Also says he doesn’t enjoy the harvest of the animals as he once did. Stopped all hunting but still a multi species fishermen. I tromped around with him predator hunting, Turkey hunting and some late season deer hunting and learned a lot. He’s not much a teacher but you have to pay attention and learn. He has had plenty of success in all his outdoor adventures. Having a garage full of hanging furs was unbelievable. Miss getting the quiet quiet quiet listen scolding. Learned a lot about all year Detroit River walleye fishing from him also. Kinda a shame No hunting cause he’s moving way north close to family. Lookout UP lakes.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Reserved a spot at Stanton trapper show Saturday selling out of back of truck. Trap by trap half price of new. See you then.


----------

